# Starting on my 1st layout..



## jjdodger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all. I am starting to slowly hash out plans for my 1st layout in almost 20 years, and would like your opinions on my plan. I am posting what i have come up with. this is fairly early planning, so, feel free to pick it apart. My goals with this plan were as follows:

1) 2 main lines, so as to be able to run at least 2, if not more, trains.
2) at least 1, if not 2, reversing loops. i like having trains able to turn around. 
3) elevations! (definitely have that!)
4) able to add on to the layout at a future time if i would like to.
5) fit to a 4x8 table to start. 

Again, let me know what you think.

Thanks

Jeff

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6852839075/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6852838869/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6852837315/


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

How are you going to do the reverse loops?


Jody


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I think it is to symmetrical in the middle and left. It is also lacking useful sidings and has no yard of any type, saying it in a nice way 

I do like the lake, mountain and the track mileage on the mainline. The track work in the mountain is really cool. Are you going to be doing sectional or flex track? It is off to a really good start :thumbsup:


----------



## jjdodger (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, i modified it a bit. i took the inside main line on the left, and lowered it an inch, so that i can extend the loop to go over it. This lets me build a small yard on that side. i also put 2 sidings in, one on the top, and one on the "yard" at the bottom. 

I will probably build it from sectional track. easier to do curves, etc. 

I will be using DCC for train control, makes life a LOT easier! I have a Zephyr Extra, tied into my pc, using JMRI. VERY nice software! I like that i can control the trains from my cell phone... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6854238681/

Jeff


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I really like that, you diffidently got a different design. This is the fun, train in motions style. Do you have any plans for buildings and roads yet?
If you really what is critiqued hard you could ask TJ to move this to the Layout Design section.

O- yeah

Jeff welcome to MTF


----------

